# 5-6.11.2011 Hermannshöhen



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute. 
Der Goldene Herbst steht ins Haus, Zeit für eine Abschlusstour. 
Exto und ich wollen am 5-6.11 die Hermannshöhen befahren. 

Start Marsberg, Eggeweg komplett und dann den Hermannsweg bis Bielefeld. Dann noch lockeres nach Hause radeln (Löhne/BO). 
Alles zusammen ca. 125km mit einer Übernachtung so auf höhe Velmerstot in einer Pension. 

Anreisse per Bahn in Marsberg und Start so gegen 10 Uhr. 
Tempo moderat mit Pausen für Fotos und Sehenwürdigkeiten. 

Jemand Lust uns zu begleiten?


----------



## kris. (23. Oktober 2011)

Mist, da bin ich im Süde bei ner Hochzeit. 
Sonst hätte ich mich wenigstens einen Tag angeschlossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja schade kris. 
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## NeoRC (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

das hört sich sehr interessant an. Ich glaube bin dabei.
Würde dann am Samstag mit dem Auto aus Paderborn direkt zum Bahnhof nach Marsberg kommen.

Surfjunk > am besten wir telefonieren, kannst Du mir bitte Deine Telefonnummer per PM zu kommen lassen. Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2011)

He Neo, 

super Sache das 

Du hast Pm.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2011)

warum 2 tage?

bei einem würde ich mir das wohl überlegen.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2011)

Wir wollen nicht heizen, sondern den Herbst genießen.


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2011)

Kai und "nicht heizen" ist, glaub ich, eine schwierige Kombination


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2011)

Der würde auch wahrscheinlich vom Rad fallen bei unserem Tempo


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Der Goldene Herbst steht ins Haus, Zeit für eine Abschlusstour.



05./06. November --> goldener Herbst ...  alles Gute für Euch.... 

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter bis dahin so stabil wie aktuell. 

chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2011)

Hoch schieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (3. November 2011)

Muß leider arbeiten, sonst hätte ich wohl teilgenommen.

Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## exto (5. November 2011)

Lecker Bratkartoffeln und Schnitzel, mehrere Weizenflüssigprodukte, "interressantes" Ambiente  Müde bin ich, geh' zur Ruh...


----------



## Surfjunk (5. November 2011)

Erstaunlich hoher naturbelassener Trailanteil bis jetzt. 
Nicht die erwartet Forstautobahn sondern klasse Singels dabei. 
Es gab sogar ne ordentliche Tragepassage. 
Jetzt Bett, morgen 7.30 geht's aus den Federn.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. November 2011)

Tour erfolgreich beendet 

Insgesamt haben wir ca. 141 Km und ca. 3000 Hm gemacht.
Warum ca.? Das ist alles nur mit Iphone mitgetrackt worden.
Da sind gerne mal ein paar Km und Hm drin.
Das war der Routenverlauf.







Was wirklich sehr zu empfehlen ist das ist der Eggeweg.
Ist jetzt nicht so die CC Strecke, aber fürs Enduro oder Allmountain fahren sagenhaft.

Von sanften Waldtrails bis hin zur Tragepassage alles dabei. Das ganze ist super ausgeschildert und unterwegs gibt es genug Hütten um mal den Wetterumschwung auszuweichen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.





















Exto hat mir dann erst einmal gezeigt was man alles mit eine Hardtail mit Starrgabel alles so fahren kann. 











Wir sind doch wirklich Abends dann von der schnell einsetzten Dunkelheit überrascht worden und haben die letzte Stunde des ersten Tages noch in kompletter Dunkelheit abrraddeln müssen.
Mein erster Nightride, das wir wiederholt 

Der 2 Tage fing super mit der Auffahrt zum Velmerstot bei strahlender Sonne an.
Tolles Ding der Lippisch Velmerstot.






Der Hermannsweg bis Oerlinghausen war dann recht langweilig, bis auf die Abfahrt von Velmerstot. 






Die Klassiker Externsteine und Hermmansdenkmahkl wurde gekreuzt, und Km und Hm wurden abgespult.











In Oerlinghausen sind wir dann aus den Hermannsweg ausgestiegen und haben uns aufgemacht Richtung Herford.
Ein schreckliche nasskalte Nebelsuppe kam uns entgegen je näher wird Herford und der Heimat kamen.
Es wurde saukalt und feucht.
Kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit waren wir dann Zuhause.

Fazit:

Geile Nummer, Wiederholungsgefahr 
Nächsten Jahr stehen ein paar weitere Touren an, Exto hatte da schon was im Kopf


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

sehr schöne tour!

das wäre was für peter und mich im nächsten jahr.
perfekte tagestour.


wenn ich mir die bilder 2-4 angucke, dann ist das eine sehr schicke cc strecke.

gibt es von 6 und 7 noch mehr aufnahmen. sieht interessant aus!


----------



## kris. (6. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> sehr schöne tour!
> 
> das wäre was für peter und mich im nächsten jahr.
> perfekte tagestour.



Alter Angeber! 

Tolle Tour, schöne Bilder! 
Weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (7. November 2011)

Coole Gruppenzusammensetzung: Singlespeeder und Enduro!

Und ihr hattet wirklich Glück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## nippelspanner (7. November 2011)

Trails bei "Halbgötter-Zeugen-Wetter" - was will man mehr?


----------



## Surfjunk (7. November 2011)

Ihr beiden habt euch ja verweigert 
Ich hattes das Datum vorher mit dem Schönwettergott ausdiskutiert.


----------



## exto (7. November 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Coole Gruppenzusammensetzung: Singlespeeder und Enduro!
> 
> Und ihr hattet wirklich Glück mit dem Wetter!



Hmmm...

Ich war Weichei: Diesmal mit 8 Speeder und trotzdem bisschen geschwächelt


----------



## chucki_bo (8. November 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ihr beiden habt euch ja verweigert
> Ich hattes das Datum vorher mit dem Schönwettergott ausdiskutiert.



Verweigert ... genau... 

Aber was Du als 2-Tages-Tour mit Schönwetterunterstützung endlang planst und koordinierst, läuft bei _*anderen* _ in der Rubrik

"*Öeey - lass uns heute Nachmittag mal ne schnelle Tour fahren, Wetter ist schei.e*".... 

Ich muss weiterarbeiten ... 

chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (8. November 2011)

Jeep, die Betonung liegt auf "anderen" 

Aber nicht bei dir


----------

